# Game plan spot'n'stalk



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

Who has used the spot'n'stalk pack by game plan? I shoot left handed and am wondering if it would work decently or not?


----------



## P&Y137 (Aug 6, 2004)

I would think it would be a serious pain to get another arrow with the quiver being on your bow hand side. I just got the pack and love it, but I'm right handed. I thought I heard rumblings about a left handed model though?


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

thanks for the info. I am going to keep an eye on Game Plan's website. I emailed them about a left handed model but haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## Rubline62 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Game Plan*

Mikes a great guy, He'll help you out if he can. great product, love their sight cover & bow slings!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

wademiller said:


> thanks for the info. I am going to keep an eye on Game Plan's website. I emailed them about a left handed model but haven't heard anything back yet.


I talked with them at the ATA show and they told me 2 months on leftys,,,that was 2 months ago:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


real good guys


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> I talked with them at the ATA show and they told me 2 months on leftys,,,that was 2 months ago:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> 
> 
> real good guys



thanks for the onfo. I think i will call them on monday to find out anything I can on the leftys. they look like a great product. excited to get a lefty as soon as they come out.


----------

